# 5 Year old girl gets pregnant!!!



## entrana (Sep 20, 2007)

this is weird man, really
Although we can see a tremendous amount of variety in the plant and animal life all around us-both within and between species many of us still find extremes in variety among human beings somewhat disconcerting. While an extraordinarily large dog or a cat with an unusually long tail may be regarded as nothing more than a momentarily interesting curiosity or a source of amusement, people who exhibit one of the extremes in human development whether it be in intelligence, height, weight, or some other feature have long struggled to avoid being identified as "freaks."

Perhaps the most discomfiting record of this nature involves the youngest person ever to give birth, reputedly a five-year-old girl not only because such a record posits that a child barely of kindergarten age (presumably involuntarily) underwent an experience we associate with physical and psychological maturity, but also because it implies the commission of an act now considered to be nothing less than child molestation.

*believe-or-not.blogspot.com/2007/09/youngest-mother-on-record-was-five-year.html


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 20, 2007)

OMG!!! Who was the father of that child?


----------



## iMav (Sep 20, 2007)

who's the father of the child ....


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, I read that a long time ago. Anything can happen on earth.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 20, 2007)

Lozzzzzzzzzzzz........
How can a girl of 5 yr get pregnant....I think she is not physically prepared for that.She will die.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Sep 20, 2007)

website said:
			
		

> Escomel noted with some sadness that no one had yet discovered the identity of the father since Lina "couldn't give precise responses."



Ghor kalyug hai


----------



## Faun (Sep 20, 2007)

biology is science of exception


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Sep 20, 2007)

Lina's father was arrested on suspicion of incest, but due to lack of evidence, he was released.

Source : *www.damninteresting.com/?p=236


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 21, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> Lozzzzzzzzzzzz........
> How can a girl of 5 yr get pregnant....I think she is not physically prepared for that.She will die.



According to the news, hormonal changes started in her from 3 years and by 5, she was matured into a full woman.

Wonder who is the father?  Any guesses? or maybe sun or moon like it used to happen in Mahabharats!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 21, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> According to the news, hormonal changes started in her from 3 years and by 5, she was matured into a full woman.
> 
> Wonder who is the father?  Any guesses? or maybe sun or moon like it used to happen in Mahabharats!


Is she a normal girl.Or is she going to give birth to any GOD/DEVI


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 21, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> Is she a normal girl.Or is she going to give birth to any GOD/DEVI


In India yes definitely she is going to give to some god's avatar but not there.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 21, 2007)

Agar god ya devi ko janam diya hota, to ab tak World ka udhar ho jata, Hiroshima mein nuclear bomb nahi girta, Chernobryl mein Nuclear leak nahin hota, Bhopal gas tragedy nahin hoti, India aur pakistan ek hote, US aur Iran/Iraq mein dosti hoti, India mein neta corrupt nahin hote, Indian hockey/Footbal/Badminton or anya games improved hoti, India/China ki abadi control mein hoti, Tsunami nahin aaya hota, Gujarat earthquake nahin hua hota, 9/11 bhi nahin hua hota, Osama mar gaya hota

and finally

Dec 11 Parliament attacks mein Terrorists succeed ho gaye hote.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 21, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> In India yes definitely she is going to give to some god's avatar but not there.


who knows..may be there also some tradition like here..lozzz


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 21, 2007)

Kaliyug hai Babu bhaiya. Yehi din dekhne ke liye is duniya mein janam liya tha? 

Abhi to uske khelne koodne ke din the. Kahan is ghar grihasti mein phasa diya.


----------



## rajasekharan (Sep 21, 2007)

how on the earth could he possibly do that with a baby.
that guy must be mental.

anyways , this really is amazing , i thought they attain by 10 or 12 , definitely not 5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pathik (Sep 21, 2007)

Sh1t yaar.. This really sucks..


----------



## eggman (Sep 21, 2007)

What the hell!!!!!!My god!!!!!Thats the most shocking thing i read on net ever.She beats the 15yr old girl who slept with 300 men(excluding me) to get pregnent.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Sep 21, 2007)

this is truly shocking n pretty disturbing


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 22, 2007)

Wtf?


----------



## fun2sh (Sep 22, 2007)

this is the most bull **** thing i ever heard. 
its really Kalyug


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 22, 2007)

But how the damm this possible??
i still can't believe, i mean this does not occur by natural way
may be some had given her some pills containing hormones like estrogen??
quite possible as by nature way 5 yr old isn't capable of talking correctly how how can she......


 i can't digest it.its really a work of some heart less human cum animal.
wild guess maybe her father?


[EDIT]

this all happened way back in *1939*


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 22, 2007)

Forgive them LORD for they know not what they are "bearing".
   I knew we humans were turning to rats in the propogation of the race.


----------



## shaunak (Sep 22, 2007)

Yeh kya ho raha hai   

The End Of The Innocence


----------



## alsiladka (Sep 22, 2007)

Guys it happened in 1939. The title should have read "Got Pregnant" , not "gets pregnant".

And such abnormalities are once in a billion or likewise. It just happened once in a really long long time!!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 22, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Dec 11 Parliament attacks mein Terrorists succeed ho gaye hote.



      

I was hoping 4 that too..


----------



## lalam (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh wow i'm speechless how come? But when did this happen latest news ya purana? If the later then did she?


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 23, 2007)

man this is really a shocking news


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 23, 2007)

5 years is too early for a girl to get pregnant. I think that in this case, a baby might have been in left in the child's womb before birth itself.  Now when the girl is growing, the baby inside may also be growing.


----------



## Faun (Sep 23, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> 5 years is too early for a girl to get pregnant. I think that in this case, a baby might have been in left in the child's womb before birth itself.  Now when the girl is growing, the baby inside may also be growing.



that may be true, atleast some sensible judgement came by


----------



## [xubz] (Sep 23, 2007)

Sheesh! 1939!! C'mon! Maybe its just a stupid Myth? (I still fear the old days, people used to Lobotomize kids )

A 5yr Kid getting pregnant is Biologically Impossible! Even the brain will be still under development!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 23, 2007)

^^Dude ever heard 'Biology is a science of exceptions'?


----------



## ilugd (Sep 23, 2007)

yew... gross. 
LOL, thinkdigit forum is a cool place to hang out.


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 23, 2007)

subbzzz said:
			
		

> A 5yr Kid getting pregnant is Biologically Impossible! Even the brain will be still under development!



The biological brain is completely developed inside the mothers womb. So a new born infant has its brain development complete. The brain cells are unable to divide further.

What you meant most probably by that is "maturity" in its literal sense.


----------



## chesss (Sep 24, 2007)

> biology is science of exception


add to that.. 
exception is evolution


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Sep 25, 2007)

it is a biological effect, no chance of 5 yr getting preg.. by s*x...


----------



## amol48 (Sep 26, 2007)

she gave birth to a daughter or son ?? 

If daughter, imagine she and her daughter dating a same guy ;-0


----------



## ilugd (Sep 26, 2007)

^^^ you are sick, you know that?


----------



## aakash_mishra (Sep 26, 2007)

Ohhhh!!!! man this is really very shocking....

How can such a small girl be pregnent.....


lekin sach hi kaha hai Kalyug hai bhai.....anything can happen


----------



## mayanks_098 (Oct 1, 2007)

very shocking indeed for both that its kalyug and that how can a girl @ her age become pregnant?

well biology is a science of exception . . . im a biology student and still i have to re-rememver it


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 1, 2007)

All guys who are confused!.. Read my reply! *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=612731&postcount=29

Clear hai kya?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 1, 2007)

hhhm


----------

